# Old dutch capuchine and old german owls, what do you think?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

What do you guys think about these two breeds? Are they easy breeders? Easy to keep? Overall how are they?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Both nice breeds to raise and work with. Good luck.
Daryl


----------

